# Worth it for "seasonal meter"?



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

As I'm working toward a fall renovation, I need to address irrigation. I am still weighing the options of above vs below ground but I'm first starting at flow.

At the backyard hose bib, I measured 95psi and 7gpm. The city offers a "seasonal meter" which is a $425 tap fee and installation of a 5/8 meter which I was told delivers 15gpm. The seasonal meter would not charge a sewage fee on my water bill.

Is my hose bib delivering enough water to irrigate? Is it worth it to get a seasonal meter?

For reference, my back yard is 5800 sqft, side yard is 1200 sqft, and front yard is 1300 sqft.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would install a secondary meter yesterday if my city offered it for $425. My city charges about ~$1300 for it, and some charge several thousand.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Luckily in the midlands of SC they'll install the meter for irrigation at $270.00. Mine paid for itself within 3 months. I would tell you do not do this irrigation without having them not charge you sewer on it. It will save you today. And it will save you more in the future. Because the rates are going nowhere but up.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the feedback. I'm also reading more about irrigation at https://www.irrigationtutorials.com and everything is pointing to getting another meter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigation tutorial is back!!! Awesome.


----------

